# Aquarium maintenance position available in Portland



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

If anyone in the Portland area is interested in a job maintaining fish tanks, Aquatic Maintenance in the Hollywood area has an open position. I am leaving the company to become self employed, and we are hoping to find someone soon so that I can train them to become my replacement.

You will need a car, it is a requirement of the job.

If you have any questions please pm me.


----------

